# GTR MEET IN THE US



## unrealimports (Aug 11, 2006)

3 of our buyers decided to get together and show off their cars to one another.
Click the link to check some of the pics


US GTR Get Together


----------



## you2 (Dec 14, 2006)

unrealimports said:


> 3 of our buyers decided to get together and show off their cars to one another.
> Click the link to check some of the pics
> 
> 
> US GTR Get Together


probably would have helped sales to have your names somewhere in pix, beautiful cars espsially the purple [email protected]:idhitit:


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

there name is right at the top


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

i got close up pics of those cars,im the one who titled them


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

They are beautiful rides. It's amazing that they haven't been in the limelight much...at least not to my knowledge. Any info on them in the area of shows and appearances, meaning SEMA or any shows that they might have participated in? I would love to see more pictures of them if possible CELM, if it's not too much to ask. Thanks...


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)




----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks bro!


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

R34MAN said:


> Thanks bro!


anytime man


----------



## sean8564 (Dec 30, 2004)

You know the first two cars frank and I drove he drove the blue one and i drove the purple one people were passing me to take pics of that one and the last time no one cared we were driving a 34 except for the Toyota dealership guy who about broke his neck to look at the car. BTW frank hit me up I have some more Info on the container in Japan


----------



## unrealimports (Aug 11, 2006)

aaaah.............Im back from the holidays
Frank....thanks for titling the R34's for my customers, I know Colin have told you the crap they had to go thru with you know who...................

I really dont understand why people still think Im connected with Empyrean, and we are the same company, you anyways.......... I hope.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

unrealimports said:


> aaaah.............Im back from the holidays
> Frank....thanks for titling the R34's for my customers, I know Colin have told you the crap they had to go thru with you know who...................
> 
> I really dont understand why people still think Im connected with Empyrean, and we are the same company, you anyways.......... I hope.


you got mail


----------



## sean8564 (Dec 30, 2004)

Yo Frank tell mike to call me I might get some thing worked out about his problem In maryland Here in GA.


----------



## unrealimports (Aug 11, 2006)

I thought Mike already went to GA to meet up with you guys to deal with his problem.
You are talking about Mike, my buyer who bought the HKS NUR spec right?

Anyways, let me know what the situation is with his car.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

unrealimports said:


> I thought Mike already went to GA to meet up with you guys to deal with his problem.
> You are talking about Mike, my buyer who bought the HKS NUR spec right?
> 
> Anyways, let me know what the situation is with his car.


car is titled.email em and sean and we will tell u about his state.we will talk to u aout it on PM


----------



## unrealimports (Aug 11, 2006)

celm said:


> car is titled.email em and sean and we will tell u about his state.we will talk to u aout it on PM



Sean called me here in Australia yesterday, nice of him to let me know the status on Mike's car, we will keep in touch via email.


----------



## skyline2691 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey, I have a 99 and was wondering if you know someone that is selling one that hasnt been wrecked. I don't care if it runs or not, just as long as the body is in good shape and also the interior has 2 be respectable. Thanks, Jason.


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice.. i guess it will good for advertising your business..


----------

